# Top Water Lure for Specks & Redfish



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone ever try out a small buzz bait for either specks or redfish in either 1/4, 3/8, or 1/2 oz. sizes?


















I was wondering if something like this might provoke a speck or redfish to strike at it?



Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've done well in the past with a chartreuse/ white buzzbait for reds and trout and have even caught small tarpon on them. There are better things to throw for them but who cares, I love watching a buzz bait get nailed.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

When I moved to Pensacola in '85 all my tackle box had was bass gear. I went for years catching reds on buzz baits, spinner baits, top water and plastics. Then someone told me they wouldn't hit those things, oops.

Last summer we made a vacation trip to Anna Maria Island on the west coast of Florida. Notice folks catching tarpon on live crabs. We didn't have any, so we threw gold Johnson minnows and motor-oil color crank bait with gold spinners; we caught tarpon. By the third day out, we noticed a lot of spinners being used; at the local tackle shop we were told that there was a run on gold spinner and buzz baits, some fools was catching tarpon on them. Figure that.

So the question is, is a fish a fish?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

i imagine it would but i have never tried it so i cant say anything!


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

most bass lures attract reds and most red lures attract trout, so yes.


----------

